# New Three Stack Enclosure Build.



## jakehendo (Jan 29, 2016)

hey guys so i'm going to build a three bay enclosure that will look something like this.





i have built on previously and am now making a new and improved one for my other bearded dragon and maybe an Ackie in the near future. two of the enclosures will be on thermostats but one will not be, the one that wont will be for the Ackie or Ackies which will have a fake rockwall which will be make out of foam and rendered with ledges and a tunnel. 

lastly has anyone used these vents before?
http://www.bunnings.com.au/haron-265-x-165mm-natural-louvred-timber-vent_p0811259


----------

